# has anyone been to/liveried at Hallagenna riding, bodmin?



## mightymammoth (29 March 2013)

Could you kindly pm me if you have any experience of this center. I'ts a place that is on my list of potential yards to look into further and looks great from the website but I'm currently 300 miles away so can't just pop down.

any thoughts appreciated,

thank you


----------



## Polotash (30 March 2013)

It used to stand Beatos, the LLoyds Bank black stallion... not mnuch help I know but interesting fact!

I'm pretty local and all I can say not having been to the actual yard is that the hacking will be fantastic but i'd imagine the grass would be pretty sparse and boggy...


----------



## mightymammoth (16 April 2013)

Polotash said:



			It used to stand Beatos, the LLoyds Bank black stallion... not mnuch help I know but interesting fact!

I'm pretty local and all I can say not having been to the actual yard is that the hacking will be fantastic but i'd imagine the grass would be pretty sparse and boggy...
		
Click to expand...

thanks for that


----------



## babs2507 (18 April 2013)

I live local and have heard some mixed reviews... They have mainly been really good, although the bad reviews are because someone has had a stubborn horse. Personally I would livery there from the reviews I have had.


----------

